# Horses and piriton ?



## kimky (1 February 2008)

ellor ,
Piriton? in other words allergy tablets. every year my horse comes out in these nasty lumps all over her body due to flys, i have used more aless everything on the market for fly relief and repellent, feed supplements and creams but nothing really seemed to work. My vet has looked at this on her before and just gave me antibiotics but did'nt really have anything, epcept a injection but its have side affects like colic (something i cant be doing with lol ) so i was wondering if i could give her piriton? strange i know but ya never no if it might work ? what your opinions ? xxx thanks


----------



## SpeedDemon (1 February 2008)

Two horses I know have been recommended by vets to take piriton. One had a bite/sting probably a wasp as there was a nest near her field and her leg blew right up and had a huge lump in the middle of the swelling. The second mare reacted badly to something one of the kids had put on her white socks to try and make them whiter.

The dose was quite high I think 10-15 I seem to remember 12 hours a part. Seemed to work.


----------



## horseygirl123456 (1 February 2008)

I have a pony who gets fly bites the size of golf balls! I was just about to fetch him in one day when he rolled, got up in obvious distress and was covered in loads of tiny lumps on his neck. Pretty dire as we had a major show the next day! The only thing i had to hand in the house was my sons Piriton liquid so chucked half a bottle in his feed. He was Overall Supreme of show the next day and not a lump in sight so i always keep some handy. Perhaps speak to your vet first though?


----------



## kbsaff (4 February 2008)

My Horse suffers from allergies quite badly and is prone to Urticaria. The first time he reacted, i called the vet, but as he reacts quite frequently now, I just use Piriton Liquid. About 1/4 Bottle in Breakfast all through the Summer works a wonder. It does work out fairly pricey though, but if you go some where like Costco's you can buy in bulk a lot cheaper.


----------



## BenjaminBunny (5 February 2008)

This last summer my horse got a few nasty fly bites on his belly which flared up - i gave him 10 piriton tablets per day for 3 days and low and behold the swelling went from golf ball size to a flat circle then eventually healed....

They aren't too expensive either


----------



## asbo (5 February 2008)

i use piriton on my mare, i get them from a on line shop, 500 for £8.99


----------



## spaniel (5 February 2008)

Our vet advised that it was pretty useless giving human antihistamines to horses as you would need an enormous dose to make any real difference.

A dose large enough to have an effect will also give rise to side effects and these can include serious conditions such as laminitis.


----------

